

Start Pre-allocating And Stop Worrying - pkaler
http://gamesfromwithin.com/start-pre-allocating-and-stop-worrying

======
semipermeable
If you're forced to use a platform that requires manual memory management, I'm
all for this approach -- either explicitly, or implicitly on a fixed-size
stack.

Or, use a platform that handles dynamic allocation for you, or that lets you
perform "object" based memory management instead of size-based memory
management.

A similar principle applies to locking: do as little as possible. If you can
use a development platform that lets you solve your parallel/concurrent
problem naturally without locking (like folks have applied functional
programming to do so successfully), do it!

